# Photos of My Cat in Labor and her New Little Ones!



## Briii

I took in this stray cat a few months ago. When I found her she had a two week old kitten on her. Unfortunately while I was in the hospital the kitten (who was 6 weeks old and weaning at the time) got outside and was taken by a bird of prey 

The mother cat (her name is Gimley) was almost feral back then. It took me a few weeks just to be able to pet her. I made three separate appointments to get her fixed/shots, but the first two times ended in scratches and fighting lol. I waited a little longer and she has gotten so much more socialized, finally I was able to take her in three weeks ago! Too late, she was pregnant.

Now this cat has changed leaps and bounds. She is so loving now! She spends most of her days in my lap. While in labor today she would freak out every time I left and try to follow me (so I was by her all day/night). Earlier today I noticed that the kittens were going crazy in her belly!! This video is awesome because you can see the kittens moving in her stomach! 


She went into labor a few hours later. Perfect birth, no issues.. great mom, she needed no help.

I thought we were done when I got this last batch of pics but she just popped out another grey one! I don't have pics of it yet.











She cuddles with them so cute!!!




















More cuddles


----------



## Briii

Oh and to get an idea of how it went:
Orange/White born at 8:33 PM
Light Grey 1 born at 10:10 PM
Light Grey 2 born at 10:11 PM
Dark Grey born at 11:30 PM (rough estimate because I thought she was done and wasn't paying attention)

One last picture of the tireless mom & all the babies before I hit the hay!


----------



## Marcia

How wonderful!! And how wonderful you are to provide her with a safe home and love in her hours of need! Are you planning on keeping her?? She looks like a very loving and wonderful momma to the kittens and companion for you!


----------



## OctoberinMaine

Wow, Gimley is an absolutely beautiful cat. What a looker. You're doing a great thing by taking her in and giving her a safe place to raise the kittens, and by getting her spayed. Congrats on that.


----------



## Whenthecatsaway

She is beautiful! Does this colouring/pattern have a name? All the babies are stunning too! Hope a is well! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia

dannijaime said:


> She is beautiful! Does this colouring/pattern have a name? All the babies are stunning too! Hope a is well!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Good question! I think she is referred to as a "dilute torti or tortise shell" (???).


----------



## Whenthecatsaway

Colours are so pastel like, I like the sound of dilute, suits the colour! I think I've fallen in love with these markings!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## soccergrl76

Oh my goodness, that picture of her hugging/sleeping with a baby is too darn cute. It is precious. They are beautiful.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yuki'sMum

Awwww so sweet  I love pics of momma cats hugging their babies. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Briii

Yes I am definitely planning on keeping the mom and one kitten. Her coloring is really stunning. It's like blue grey with bright orange spots; and even a leopard pattern and stripes.

This might be what we are in for with some of the kittens. Her first kitten looked like this:










But it's hard to tell right now!


----------



## Yuki'sMum

Mom is very beautiful! I was wondering if the two darker babies will end up like her. Time will tell  I love the kitten in the last pic! Gorgeous markings and such a sweet face. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CatMonkeys

Those kittens are precious! She looks beautiful and like such a good mama!


----------



## Meegan

Congratulations! You have some a beautiful cats and some sweet little kittens. I love how she cuddles them. I can't help but awwwhhhh at the pictures.


----------



## Briii

I was wrong. There was actually two dark greys and one light grey. I'm hoping that the lighter grey one will look like his dad who passed away a few days ago. (Solid grey, bright green eyes, really light black stripes). You can see an orange tint to the darker grey ones for sure, but who knows what they'll look like in a week or so!










Freaking tiny by the way. The size of a soda can!









So small they fit in your hand  I'm glad momma cat doesn't seem to mind me handling her kittens. I do it as little as possible but I need pics


----------



## sweebab

The mother is gorgeous and the kittens are adorable! From the pictures of mother's color/markings I believe she is a torbie, which is a tortoiseshell coloring with tabby markings. Torbie isn't a breed or anything, just a way of describing the coloring (and it also happens to be my favorite coloring pattern).


----------



## cat owner again

Very pretty mama. She is appreciative of you.


----------



## wallycat

What gorgeous kitties!!! I have only had one experience with a cat giving birth...we fed a feral cat in WI...would not let anyone near her for years (fast forward, after several litters, the last of which we managed to sneak and keep so they would not die in the wild, we caught her and got her fixed). But I digress. Her 2nd litter, there was one kitten that continually came up to our deck for food. It was the oddest thing because these cats had NEVER had human contact--certainly not the kittens. One of the kittens started letting us pet her. At the time, we thought it was a male. It started coming into the house ever so slowly and one day, it followed me upstairs to the computer/office area and cried and cried and cried. I finally told DH he had to take it outside. So we managed to get it outside, when we saw blood on the patio door. I freaked and thought it was wounded. We ran to get the neighbor (a good-old-farm-girl type) and she said...get towels and a box...babies are on the way!! Sure enough....3 babies...2 still-born, one we thought would make it. I sobbed when we woke up and it was gone. Neighbor said..."not finished yet"...and sure enough, that night, there was a little gray one in the upstairs closet...also did not make it. I think she was just too young to have her first litter, poor little thing. We had her fixed right away. She slept with us many a night and then one day, we just never saw her again. *sob*


----------



## Tiliqua

Wow - congratulations! So beautiful! I just love the pics of mom cuddling the babies. 

So great of you to win her over and give her a safe, loving home.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

My heart goes out to you and the mom cat Wallycat. Its heart breaking when babies dont make it.
Tiliqua i loved the photos. She shows wonderful energy about her. Im on my phone so its hard to tell but is she a dilute tortie?


----------



## catloverami

dannijaime said:


> Colours are so pastel like, I like the sound of dilute, suits the colour! I think I've fallen in love with these markings!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


She looks like a _blue patched tabby,_ often called a _blue torbie._ It's a combination of dilute tortoiseshell or blue-cream coloring with tabby pattern.

Lovely sweet kitties....the one with the wavy coat may be a medium longhair, or longhair.


----------



## Briii

Just a quick update. Everyone is doing great! All the kittens are healthy, absolutely no causulties and I don't think there will be . Momma cat is great, protective and everyone gets plenty of milk.

Group pic of the kittens:


----------



## Briii

Here is an adorable video of two of the kittens (Junior and Obiwan) fighting over a nipple.


----------



## lillykberry

Mine do that too and it's so hilarious! I'm always worried though that they'll eventually slice each others faces or something. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia

Oh, so cute! I'm happy for the update, I was thinking of them yesterday! Handle the kits as much as momma will allow, this will get them socialized to humans very nicely! Good job momma!!


----------



## Briii

Yes I pick them up pretty often. Obiwan is already hissing at me lol. Momma will allow it until she hears them cry, then she will jump it to your lap and take them back if she has to.


----------



## maewkaew

I'm glad everything has gone well. The Blue Torbie mama is stunning. 
It's an all dilute litter ( which it would have to be if the dad is blue and mom is blue torbie.) Looks like there's some more girls like the mother! 
and looks like they're doing great!


----------



## atm53

Briii said:


> Here is an adorable video of two of the kittens (Junior and Obiwan) fighting over a nipple.
> 
> Newborn kittens violently fight over milk. - YouTube


That's hilarious! ) I predict those two are going to tear your house apart once they really get going!


----------



## CatMonkeys

I love the picture of all 4 kittens (are you sure they're kittens and not a boy band?  ) and that video is too funny!


----------



## asnnbrg

Wow, she is gorgeous, and I love the snuggling pics!


----------



## Jetlaya67

Aww, so cute! The two in the video are feisty little things. So, who won?


----------



## Briii

Junior the little grey one. But only because OB had been on the nip a while and wasn't too hungry. Ob is the pushiest of the bunch for sure.


----------



## Briii

I just have a quick question. One of the little grey ones ALWAYS has his tongue out! It's cute but I am worried that it is a symptom of something being wrong? Do you know if this could be a bad sign? He seems very normal and happy otherwise!


----------



## mumof7kitties

If he's acting normal otherwise, he probably just likes shooting raspberries at his sibs. Heh. One of my orange foster boys from last summer always seemed to have his tongue out, too....he was such a nut! I wouldn't worry!


----------



## Briii

Welp they've started to open their eyes! More pics..



















Raspberry kitten



















Not yawning.. this is how he sleeps.











_Trying_ to open his eyes!










First one to get them open...


----------



## cat owner again

They are beautiful.


----------



## pllamah

They're all so cute :3


----------



## mumof7kitties

Ha. Ok I'm in love with the raspberry boy. Lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## atm53

They are adorable.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Each picture is precious! I cant decide which I liked best! What an adorable family.


----------



## Mylita

OMG I think I might die of cuteness overload!! They are so adorable!!

Mylita


----------



## Briii

Kitten update! They all now have great homes waiting for them  everyone is doing well. Getting better about being picked up, not crying to much. Introducing them to the dogs lol one of the twins seriously spits at the dogs when they come near. It is the funniest thing ever to see a tiny kitten hissing and spitting. Hopefully I can get them used to the dogs because two of them are going to be going to homes with a dog (and obviously we have dogs too)

Anyways, the best part is pics!

Junior










Junior is super cute and cuddly. Hardly cries when picked up 

The Twins










Only cry if they are picked up separately, they always want to be together. Fortunately I found them a home with my sister and her best friend so they will get to visit often.

OB










OB hated being handled at one point but I give him special attention and he's getting better.


----------



## howsefrau32

The mom looks exactly like my feral, Arwen...like exactly like her! My heart is melting! Those kittens are adorable, I love the food fight....LOL! They all look so healthy, what a good momma she is!


----------



## cat owner again

So cute. Thank you for sharing the photos. I missed all the kitten fun with my adoptees.


----------



## mumof7kitties

Just be sure that you keep them with momma till they're about 12 weeks. She will be teaching them SOOOO much in those final weeks. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Briii

They definitely out grew the box! So I got them this play pen... so spoiled..





































I'm only keeping one and falling for this little head right here... he (maybe she lol) always climbs into my lap and comes when I call <3. In my lap right here:


----------



## cat owner again

OK this is exactly why people jump into getting kittens. So cute! I love the play pen.


----------



## Marcia

Play pen was a smart idea! They are adorable but when I look into those mischievous eyes I am reminded of why I only adopt old cats!!!!
:yellbounce:yellbounce:yellbounce:yellbounce:yellbounce:yellbounce:yellbounce:yellbounce:yellbounce:yellbounce:yellbounce


----------



## Lovemychanel

SOooo cute!!!! Overboard in love))


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sasasola

They are soooo adorable!! I love their colouring!


----------



## NebraskaCat

Briii said:


> They definitely out grew the box! So I got them this play pen...
> 
> I'm only keeping one and falling for this little head right here...


First of all - super cute. Happy little family. Good job to you and their mom raising them.

Second, this playpen thing - is that designed for cats or children or what is it exactly? It's kinda cool.

Third, so you're keeping Jr? And the twins found a home with your sister? Has little OB found a home yet?


----------



## JungliBillis

OMG they are the cutest things ever!

It's so great you have found good homes for them. Are you keeping the mom as well?


----------



## moondiamond

Adorable! A big day for both of you! Now you can keep her inside until she can get spayed. Then she will really settle down!


----------



## Briii

NebraskaCat said:


> First of all - super cute. Happy little family. Good job to you and their mom raising them.
> 
> Second, this playpen thing - is that designed for cats or children or what is it exactly? It's kinda cool.
> 
> Third, so you're keeping Jr? And the twins found a home with your sister? Has little OB found a home yet?



The play pen was designed for puppies actually  but it's perfect for kittens! It has two zip up doors, so I can lock them in or let them out with supervision when I want. It also has a zip on top so I can really lock them in when they start going crazy! The whole thing is waterproof and the bottom can be taken out for easy clean up. I got it new off of craigslist. But maybe I can find it somewhere online...

I'm not sure which one I am going to keep. I love them all so much  but the one in those pictures comes when I call it. SO cute. But I am undecided. They are all very friendly playful kittens.

My sister was going to take two. But unknown to me, her husband was already planning on surprising her with a kitten! He had already committed taking one from a litter that was a 6 weeks older than mine. He didn't want to ruin the surprise by telling her no to my kitten... but it would have been nice if he would have told me . I still have a list of people interested that I found on Craigslist. I didn't want to give them to people I don't know though...

I am keeping momma cat and one kitten. They will both be fixed.


----------



## wallycat

Can't stop looking at these!!! I needed a kitten fix badly; thanks for my drug of choice


----------



## Briii

I started another thread about this but Momma cat got mastitis and was very sick  she spent a night in the vet and is much better now! I had to wean the kittens and she can't nurse anymore. But I went and got her one of those medical wraps (only sticks to itself) and I can wrap up her entire belly so she can't nurse. She HATES it when the kittens are missing, she just cries and paces around  (and tries to lay on my lap as much as possible lol) but the wrap is really effective with supervision so I can still let them be together most of the time! She has been in heaven all day with her kitties again...




























And then just some kitten pics I got  think I decided on keeping the orange one now. Since I spent a LOT of time with the kittens when mom was in the hospital. He turned into such a cuddle buddy!


----------



## NebraskaCat

That third pic is amazing, kitty looks like his mama.


----------

